#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-04
<hads> Anyone know any currently-available-in-NZ working USB WiFi adapters?
<mwhudson> hads: the ones sold by DSE seemed to work ok, although i don't know about current availability
 * ajmitch had awful trouble with one bought from DSE with a ralink chipset, it was a linksys-branded adpater
<hads> mwhudson: Thanks, I've got a customer asking for one so looking for resaleable ones. No experience with them myself which always makes it more interesting.
<mwhudson> hads: ah, fair enough
<hads> I remember a ralink one years ago that did work and them the driver was removed from the kernel
<mwhudson> ajmitch: funnily enough the DSE branded one worked fine
<ajmitch> you'll also find that similar model names can end up with different chipsets
<mwhudson> although yes, that aspect does lead to fun
<ajmitch> it gets very frustrating trying to track down :)
<hads> Yeah, same thing with routers, dvb cards etc. very annoying.
<mwhudson> i paid $20 or something more for my laptop to get a known intel wifi chip rather than "lenovo wifi"
<ajmitch> I have intel wifi as well, but it wasn't always the most reliable
<ajmitch> most of that was due to overheating though
<hads> I've had two thinkpads with Intel, both disconnect occasionally and need a power down/up to fix it.
<ajmitch> I got used to running rmmod & modprobe to reload the driver
<mwhudson> just goes to show noone gets it right all of the time i guess
<mwhudson> "03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)" seems to work fine though
<hads> Yeah, sometimes that works ajmitch, sometimes not.
<mwhudson> way better than the atheros thingy in my macbook anywya
<hads> Mines a 5300
<ajmitch> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<ajmitch> mine's probably slightly older
<snail> anyone know who is behind http://matapuna.thinktank.co.nz/ ?
<ibeardslee> Dave Moskovitz ?
<ojwb> indeed, there's a "contact Dave" in the last paragraph where Dave is a link
<ojwb> actually, it's all a link
<ojwb> just in nearly the same colour
<snail> the project has a source forge page which shows a single commit ~ 7 years ago
<ibeardslee> oh
<ajmitch> that's a bit dated
<hads> Damn. Someone just emailed to say that our website doesn't work in IE9.
<ajmitch> what a shame
<hads> I think I'm going to stop thinking about IE6.
<ajmitch> the sooner it dies, the better
<ojwb> even MS agree there: http://www.ie6countdown.com/
<ajmitch> MS just disagree on which browser you should switch to :)
<hads> Just what I was thinking.
<ojwb> that site would read better if they did s/6//g on it
<hads> Interesting. Over the past 6 months, FF counts 39% of visits vs. IE 26% though revenue from IE beats FF by 1.5 times.
<ojwb> those FF cheapskates
<ajmitch> must be those linux zealots, they never pay for anything
<hads> haha
<ojwb> is FF on windows different to FF on linux?
<hads> It can be, just looking at that.
<hads> Windows revenue beats Linux by around 6.5x
<hads> Linux and Mac are quite close.
<ojwb> per page view?
<hads> Total revenue
<hads> Windows makes up 72% of all visits with FF+IE+Chrome
<hads> Sorry, plus 1.5% for Opera
<ojwb> so probably not so different per visit
 * ojwb wonders where network manager has gone
<ojwb> hmm, uninstalled somehow
<mwhudson> congrats?
<mwhudson> although nm has only really annoyed me once in the last year or so
<ojwb> mwhudson: well, I can't say I like it
<ojwb> but if I'm going to uninstall it, I'd like something else to do its job
<hads> heh
<ojwb> now it just seems to think eth0 isn't managed
<ojwb> hmm, think I'll have to try turning it off and on again
<hads> DO you have anything in /etc/network/interfaces
<hads> From memory if an if is mentioned there then NM won't do stuff.
<hads> I wonder if this passport photo will pass the inspection. I'll send it anyway and see what happens.
<hads> Right, off.
<ojwb> allow-hotplug eth0
<ojwb> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ojwb> not sure if that's normally there
 * ojwb tries removing it
<ojwb> hads: cool, that fixed it - thanks
<hads> ojwb: Neat.
<chilts> morning
<chilts> wow, I was first for a change!
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> yeah, I'm not even at work yet
 * chilts is on the train
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Morning
<snail> mōrena everyone.
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morena
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-05
<fmarier> morning
<fmarier> ibeardslee: at what time are you leaving for the bnz foodcourt?
<ibeardslee> about 12:15
<snail> nice earthquake
<Atamira> another earthquake?
<ajmitch> apparantly one in a north island, nothing to be excited about
<ibeardslee> nice bit of a fright here
 * ojwb didn't even notice it
 * ajmitch certainly didn't notice it 
<ojwb> 6.5 near taupo
<chilts> didn't like that one :(
<ajmitch> chilts: why not?
<chilts> biggest one I've felt since being here (8 years now)
<chilts> plus my buidling rattled like no-one's business
<ibeardslee> serious?
<chilts> yeah, I was close to getting under my desk, which I've never done in a shake before
<chilts> I can still feel it in my mouth (you know that flight or fight taste) ... I guess it all depends on the building you're in
<ojwb> it seems there may have been a quake near Nelson at a similar time
<ajmitch> uh oh, the whole country is about to split apart & rivers of lava shall spill out over the land
<ibeardslee> ohhh my plan is coming together nicely
<ojwb> new zealand split in two?  how will we cope
<ajmitch> as long as it splits along the bombays?
<ibeardslee> north/south? MMP/FPP? Short people/tall people?
<ibeardslee> windows users/humans?
<ibeardslee> weirdos/ibeardslee?
<ojwb> no man is an island, except ibeardslee
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-06
<hads> Ah. IE9 requires a newer version of Windows than XP. That makes things difficult for my testing.
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Corey> Heads up-- tsunami inbound.
<ibeardslee> yeah seen that notice .. still about an hour away from .nz
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning all
<ajmitch> looks like the latest is that there won't be a tsunami for NZ
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> Morning
<Corey> Afternoon.
<LjL> elky: seen the wallops? there is a tsunami warning for NZ apparently
<ajmitch> LjL: you're a bit behind, it was cancelled a few hours ago
<ajmitch> didn't amount to anything
<LjL> good
<LjL> i just came home
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-07
<ojwb> not really ubuntu related, but ...
<ojwb> http://www.nzosa.org.nz/ is giving 502 Bad Gateway and seems to be hosted at catalyst it
<ojwb> anyone here know who to prod?
 * ibeardslee prods
<mwhudson> so... do people who actually do ubuntu development have a .pbuilderrc that's about a megabyte?
<ajmitch> mwhudson: I don't know about others, but mine surely isn't that large
<ajmitch> it's large, yes
<mwhudson> i guess a megabyte is pretty unlikely
<mwhudson> but long
<ajmitch> about 120 lines
<ojwb> mine is 18 bytes
<ojwb> though I'm not sure I really count
<mwhudson> what i actually want to do is add a ppa to the sources.list in the chroot
<mwhudson> is that straightforward?
<ajmitch> you can do that with a hook
<ojwb> or with OTHERMIRROR - e.g.: OTHERMIRROR='deb file:/data/olly/svn/xapian-trunk-debian/build/ ./'
<ojwb> that's what I use to build a package against another that's not yet uploaded
<ojwb> but any sources.list entry can go in there
<ajmitch> eg I have a hook called D10_use_results which echoes a repository line into /etc/apt/sources.list & does apt-get update
<mwhudson> ah right, --othermirror works i guess
<ajmitch> that works as well, I guess :)
<ajmitch> my pbuilder configuration has mutated over several years
<ojwb> if you are doing a lot of building, sbuild is faster, but harder to set up
<mwhudson> i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto has mutated over the years too
<mwhudson> ojwb: how come?  less downloading?
<ojwb> less unpacking of tarballs helps
<ojwb> you can set it up in all sorts of ways, but e.g. I have chroots on btrfs which it will snapshot to get a build env, then just discard after the build
<ojwb> it can also do overlays with a ram disk, snapshots on lvm
<mwhudson> i'll just abuse my SSD for now i guess :)
<ojwb> with an SSD, pbuilder is probably a good solution - the reduced space from keeping the chroot in a tarball is nice if your SSD isn't huge
<ajmitch> I think there'd be other speedups you can do with dpkg like libeatmydata or similar flags to make it avoids fsyncs
<ajmitch> not sure how much it'd impact on an SSD
<mwhudson> i guess building in a ramdisk or something would be better for drive lifetime
<hads> I'm guessing you'd be upgrading an SSD because it's obsolete before you kill it.
<ojwb> I run the build under eatmydata
<ojwb> btrfs fsync performance with dpkg is apparently somewhat disappointing, and if the cloned chroot is trashed you really don't care
<mwhudson> woot i have packages
<mwhudson> i guess the next thing is a vm (or lxc?), because i sure don't trust myself enough to install them on my system :)
<ajmitch> I use virtualbox for that
<ajmitch> and if you're really not confident in the packages, vm snapshots help :)
<mwhudson> heh
<ojwb> just upload them to unstable and let other people test them for you
<ojwb> (joke)
<ajmitch> if noone complains for 10 days, you're set?
<ojwb> yep
<ibeardslee> ojwb: should be back now
<ojwb> ibeardslee: cool, that looks happier
<ibeardslee> I got an "ah shit" then "it's back"
<mwhudson> ajmitch: do you have a trick for getting debs onto the vm?
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i've been doing it by copying them via london, seems silly
<ajmitch> mwhudson: I don't really, though you can use shared folders with virtualbox, or serve them from a local httpd
<ajmitch> I tend to go for the local httpd option, since I run dpkg-scanpackages after building
<mwhudson> i can't figure out how to get to the host from the guest
<mwhudson> network wise
<ajmitch> using virtualbox & NAT?
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> admittedly i haven't tried /very/ hard
<ajmitch> you should be able to just use the normal internal network address on the host
<ajmitch> I tend to switch them to bridged mode
<ajmitch> then I can have the VM automatically pick up ipv6 & be available by ssh outside my home network
<mwhudson> ajmitch: oh yeah, that works
<mwhudson> hang on, no it doesn't
<mwhudson> ping works, but no tcp
<ajmitch> no iptables or funny routing ?
<mwhudson> nope
<ajmitch> odd
<mwhudson> i guess i should figure out bridged mode
<ajmitch> it's pretty simple, no real configuration needed
<mwhudson> it's just a "i'm doing eleventy million things i don't really understand already" sort of day :)
<ajmitch> heh :)
<ajmitch> those days are just so much fun
<mwhudson> does debhelper have documentation?
<ajmitch> should have manpages & some documentation online
<ajmitch> 'man dh', or 'man debhelper'
<ajmitch> you can often get away with a pretty minimal debian/rules if it's a straightforward package
<mwhudson> yeah, i've cargo culted a minimal one :)
<mwhudson> and now need to make it a bit less minimal
<mwhudson> i'm so happy pbuilder spends time
<mwhudson> mv debian/tmp/usr/twisted debian/tmp/
<mwhudson> Building database of manual pages ...
<mwhudson> rather
<mwhudson> during a build
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> so you're doing a python package?
<mwhudson> yeah
<ajmitch> seen the guides on the python helpers & example packages?
<mwhudson> what i want to do is move a file after the default action for the install step
<mwhudson> ajmitch: no
<mwhudson> but i don't know what the cwd will be there
<ajmitch> http://wiki.debian.org/Python is where it starts
<ojwb> the cwd will be the directory with the debian directory in
<ojwb> unless I misunderstand what you mean
<ajmitch> $(CURDIR) is often used there
<ojwb> but if you just want to install a file in a different place, you can do that in a .install files
<mwhudson> yeah that might be more appropriate
<mwhudson> (an .install file i mean)
<ajmitch> 'man dh_install' for details
<mwhudson> what's the relationship between dh_foo and dh_auto_foo?
<ojwb> similar names
<ojwb> and they're both part of, or at least to do with, debhelper
<mwhudson> i see
<mwhudson> they're not related in any magic way?
<ajmitch> manpage for dh_auto_install seems to say that it's called before dh_install is used
<ojwb> no
<ajmitch> I'm not very familiar with it tbh
<ojwb> there doesn't even seem to be a dh_foo for several of the dh_auto_foo
<ojwb> no dh_test or dh_configure for example
<ojwb> hmm, downloaded a CSV of bank transactions and one of the names has "&amp;amp;" in
<ojwb> not exactly confidence inspiring
<ojwb> though I guess it could be wrong in the data the bank got
<ajmitch> at least it wasn't bobby tables
<hads> Bank systems suck.
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> ahh shit .. looks like I'll be looking elsewhere for a distro
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: why?
<ibeardslee> thunderturd looks looks like it'llbe the default mail client
<ajmitch> and you can't install evolution yourself?
<ajmitch> switching distro based on one default app seems like a bit of overkill
<ibeardslee> yeah .. haven't had enough coffee yet
<ibeardslee> will throw my toys if they drop ope/libre office from the CD though
<ajmitch> I wouldn't think that you'd be an irrational fanboy :)
<ibeardslee> what do you think the 'i' in 'ibeardslee' means ;)
<ajmitch> persoinally I wouldn't care too much if it was dropped, but I know that others use it
<ibeardslee> my gripe about the thought of dropping it is that if Ubuntu is going to be the CD for the masses .. what good does it become if people then need to go download a fairly commonly used app for kids homework etc
<ajmitch> this is why they were talking about a ~1.5GB image as well
<ajmitch> a single CD is great, but it's not a lot of space
<ajmitch> I don't think they'll drop it soon though
<ibeardslee> there will be much gnashing of teeth and philosophical debate when that time comes
<ajmitch> especially given ubuntu's appeal in countries where high-speed uncapped internet isn't the norm
<ibeardslee> and just quickly back to Thunderbird .. I hope that means that they are going to put effort into making sure that Lightning works and doesn't get out of sync with the Thunderbird version
<ajmitch> don't hold your breath
<ajmitch> I know that the guys who do firefox/thunderbird packaging do a lot of work, but I don't know how much upstream development would be done, or how much is needed
<ajmitch> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-default-email-client lists a few lightning tasks
 * ibeardslee starts installing the alpha-2
 * mwhudson is an equal opportunity mua hater
<ajmitch> still using pine? :)
<mwhudson> god no
<mwhudson> i use notmuch, but i realise that's not a client for everyone :)
<ajmitch> I used to be a regular mutt user
<chilts> morning
<chilts> I used to use mutt, and I _think_ I may go back to it, but online email wins
<chilts> (and yes, I know the two aren't mutually exclusive) :)
<mwhudson> i've never understood mutt at all
<ibeardslee> virtualbox IS better for testing ubuntu releases :(
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: what broke?
<ibeardslee> can't use the unity interface in kvm
<ajmitch> you could try the unity-2d fallback
<ibeardslee> err yeah .. that appears to be broken as well .. maybe it is the alpha status
<ibeardslee> hmm .. now why did that work better that time?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-10
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning all
<snail> some nasty weather here in wellingtron
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> yeah a fraction pissed at it
<ajmitch> still fine in dunedin, though a little windy
<ibeardslee> I got all dressed up in raincoat, overtrousers, gumboots .. didn't rain on the walk to the bus, or from the bus
<ajmitch> hah
<chilts> morning
<snail> cracking! http://www.mch.govt.nz/news-events/news/ng%C4%81-t%C4%81ngata-taumata-rau-1869-1960.
<thumper> morning
<chilts> power almost disappeared there
<chilts> flickering lights at least
<ibeardslee> we had lights that disappeared .. didn't hit the PCs though
<chilts> no same
<chilts> my lappy hopefully withstanding a short flicker anyway
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-02
<ibeardslee> http://zareason.blogspot.co.nz/2012/07/pricing-hardware-that-runs-gnulinux.html
<ajmitch> so it's either time to buy a new laptop, or the kernel update I installed in the weekend has a bit of a regression
<ajmitch> laptop powered off when resuming again
<lifeless> \o/
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-03
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
 * ojwb wonders how widely the quake last night was felt
<ajmitch> apparantly across a fair bit of the country, but we missed out on the fun
<ajmitch> so disappointing
<snail> ojwb: click on the squarish orange icon on http://geonet.org.nz/earthquake/quakes/3732830g.html and you'll get a google maps view of exactly that
<ojwb> snail: well, of people who have told geonet...
<ojwb> quite widely then
<ajmitch> I think enough people know about geonet now to get a decent sample size
<mwhudson> apparently the 5.7 under the malborough sounds was the most reported quake to date on geonet
<mwhudson> i expect last night will pass that though
<mwhudson> this one: http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/quakes/3620927g-shaking.html
<mwhudson> currently still a little ahead of last nights
<lifeless> http://www.geonet.org.nz/news/archives/2012/jul-4-2012-deep-7-shakes-central-new-zealand.html
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-04
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-05
<ibeardslee> http://zareason.co.nz
<kcj> ibeardslee, Feel that quake?
<thumper> kcj: nope
<thumper> ibeardslee: ooh... no longer coming soon
<kcj> thumper, Auckland?
<thumper> kcj: dunedin
<kcj> Ah.
<kcj> Close enough.
<ajmitch> morning
<thomi> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> foggy up here
<Atamira> real pea soup
<ibeardslee> just as well it is breakfast time eh?
<Atamira> heh, didnt think of that
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-06
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: so we had two zatabs personally delivered to staff at BoC last night
<ajmitch> lucky you
<ibeardslee> sadly not me though
<ajmitch> aw
<ibeardslee> I'm hanging out to see what their ultrabook will be like
 * ajmitch wouldn't mind seeing one of those also
<ajmitch> certainly a lot more travel-friendly than my current laptop :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-07
<kcj> Earthquake!
<kcj> I wonder if these are going to be a regular thing now.
<kcj> http://beta.geonet.org.nz/quakes/region/newzealand/2012p508202
<ajmitch> kcj: well, they've been happening for many many years, so probably yes :)
<kcj> Well, more regular.
<hads> If Zareason have a decent 13" I wouldn't mind one for my next. Not sure how I will ever get over my TrackPoint addiction though.
<kcj> Yeah TrackPoints are nice.
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-08
<hads> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> urgle
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> beautiful beautiful day here
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-01
<chilts> afternoon
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-02
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
<G> morninf
<chilts> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-03
<olly> so my old laptop with a bust display runs quantal and is connected to the TV with an s-video cable, to be a PVR
<olly> which mostly works fine, but sometimes it fails to show a picture
<olly> which is hard to fix without a display
<olly> ssh in and poking with xrandr makes the tv picture respond slightly - a few white dots appear briefly
<olly> any bright ideas?
<olly> (it's the backlight which is bust on the laptop)
<olly> i'd really love a way to lock the current screen setup, or put it on a hot key
<olly> be great for conferences too - hook laptop to screen in an earlier break, and just connect cables before the talk
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<G> morning
<G> always a bad sign: sudden power cut, followed by the rural fire siren ~5km away going off, on a fine day
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-04
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> oh kernel update .. be back in a bit
<thumper> ok, stupid question time
<thumper> as user tim on my system I have a PATH defined that includes some local bin directories
<thumper> created an exec called "filetest" in one of these "~/go/bin" for those that are interested
<thumper> sudo filetest fails with command not found
<thumper> but yet
<thumper> sudo echo $PATH shows the path as including it
<thumper> so why doesn't sudo look in the PATH for the directories?
<thumper> I think it is just looking in /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<thumper> which is what I get if I do: 'sudo su -', 'echo $PATH'
<ibeardslee> what happens with 'which filetest' ?
<thumper> ibeardslee: locally? or with sudo?
<ibeardslee> both
<thumper> $ which filetest
<thumper> /home/tim/go/bin/filetest
<thumper> $ sudo which filetest
<thumper> is empty
<ajmitch_> because you're using sudo, and you don't have it set to keep PATH
<ajmitch_> when you sudo echo $PATH it expands it before passing to sudo
<thumper> ah
<thumper> that makes sense
<ajmitch_> Defaults        env_reset
<ajmitch_> Defaults        secure_path="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin"
 * thumper copies filetest to /usr/local/bin to continue testing
<ajmitch_> you could change /etc/sudoers if you want, but that's messy :)
<thumper> nah
<thumper> doesn't matter for the testing I'm doing
<thumper> I'm wanting to confirm some uid checks and hunting for a file
<olly> morning
<olly> thumper: to see the PATH inside sudo, you could try: sudo printenv|grep PATH
<thumper> olly: oh, ta
<thumper> is printenv like env?
<thumper> same thing
<olly> it gives your fingers more exercise
 * olly didn't know env also printed the env - only used it as a shell-portable way to set variables for a command
<ibeardslee> I notice that with all the X-Launchpad headers .. there isn't one that says what the bug number is
<ajmitch_> ibeardslee: probably considered redundant since the bug # is in the subject
<ibeardslee> I'm having some fail at managing to extract that in my .procmailrc
<ibeardslee> would probably have just as much trouble if it was part of another header
<ajmitch_> what are you wanting to do?
<ibeardslee> filter bugs into separate folders per bug
<ibeardslee> will evolution's search folders to deal with the other breakdowns as required
<ajmitch_> sounds a bit like overkill, but that's because I have too many bugs to see :)
<ibeardslee> could get overkill down the track, but I'll worry about it then
<ajmitch_> I'm sure you could use a regular expression on the Subject: header to capture the bug # & use that
<ibeardslee> yeap .. working on that .. actually using the reply-to header
<ajmitch_> ok
<ibeardslee> .. but failing
<thumper> ibeardslee: we don't normally have people wanting to filter on individual bugs
<thumper> that way lies insanity
<thumper> subject prefix is always r"\[Bug (\d+)\]"
<thumper> surely you can use regex
<ibeardslee> I thought I had a vague idea from copying the one that I found for dealing to mailing lists
<thumper> ibeardslee: although I agree about using the reply-to header, more likely to be consistent
<thumper> as someone can change the subject of the email simply by using email with a different subject and emailing the bug
<ibeardslee> but the reply-to header can be changed with someone emailing me privately
<ajmitch_> why do you want separate folders per bug?
<ajmitch_> I could understand a folder per package, perhaps
<ibeardslee> I'm in the process of rethinking that
<ibeardslee> although with OpenERP a bunch of bugs with the same project
<ibeardslee> hmmm
<ajmitch_> that's why mail clients have threading :)
 * ibeardslee just moves all ^X-Launchpad-Bug: into the same folder while he ponders a bit more
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-05
<chilts> thumper: unless you've already figured it out, sudo -E preserves your environment, that might make it work :)
<thumper> chilts: oh handy, no, I didn't know that
<chilts> not sure if it'll work - try it?
<thumper> in the middle of something
<chilts> have a good weekend everyone &
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-06
<olly_> according to the IRD, my important dates are "Error 500: javax.el.ELException: java.lang.NullPointerException "
<G> olly_: my calendar says NullPointerException falls onthe 7th of July this year ;)
<olly_> oddly enough, that's why I'm visiting the site
<G> annoyingly they've processed my IR3 without looking atthe correction I sent them, oh well
#ubuntu-nz 2013-07-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Guest13512> morning
<Guest13512> and nite
<Guest13512> oops
<thumper> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> ah, daylight
<mwhudson> what a refreshing change
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-01
<Wiziledo> hello
<Wiziledo> there is a nz irc?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> o/
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morena
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-07-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-30
<ibeardslee> p1n3applePIE
<ibeardslee> ahhh shit
<ibeardslee> password changed
<ibeardslee> carry on, nothing to see here
<chilts_> oh dear
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-02
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-07-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-07-04
<chilts_> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2016-07-07
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2019-07-05
<olly> hmm, the main "Featured Project" on the launchpad front page is Drizzle, which seems to have been dead for years
<G> heh, I ended up trying to access the old AWS Go library via launchpad last night, more a sign of the project I was updating though
